# May Photo of the Month 2020



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hauling firewood with Skippy.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I will have to dig up the one of my young daughter trimming my horse...


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Feeding time. The black horse is eating out of a feed bag made out of a feed bag.


----------

